# Reserve America



## Tangooutback

I am having unpleasant experience with Reserve America, which I'd like to let you all know.

I made a reservation for 8 nights at Long Key State Park from May 1/2011 to May 9/2011. I made the reservation in July 2010. 
I canceled this reservation on April 26, 2011 and a refund is supposedly due minus the $17.75 fees for cancellation service. 
The credit card I made reservation with was stolen sometime in 2010 after the reservation was made, so, when I canceled the reservation Reserve America declined to credit the refund to my new credit card number and also declined to refund to the old credit card number despite of my bank willing to accept the refund to the old number and then transfered credit to new number on their own.

Reserve America rep told me a check would be in the mail in six weeks.

Today is July 5, 2011, nine weeks later and I still have not seen the refund check or heard back from them. So, I called and was put on hold for 20 minutes before a rep came on line. She hemmed hawed and put me on hold for another 15 minutes then came back asking for account number. Soon as she got the account number she mumbo jumboed a few incoherent phrases, which I could not understand what it had to do with the business at hand, and then hung up on me when I asked her "pardon me, I don't understand what you are saying, you mind repeating it?". The lady sounded like she was either high or drunk.

I immediately called back, waited another 20 minutes before a second rep answered the phone. This gentleman was better. He spoke clearly and coherently. He told me the refund was in process but could not tell me any further than that. He passed me on to Customer Service.

Once again, another 30 minutes holding the phone before the third rep came on line. She basically told me same thing as the second one and informed me that they were swamped with requests for refund, so, if I decided to call back to status I'd get nowhere further than her office. Her advice was to wait for refund....but she could not speculate one way or the other of when to expect such refund would take place.

I have a gut feeling I may end up having to file a complaint and refund with my credit card company.

The words of advice is RESERVE AMERICA SUCKS big time. They are extremely efficient at taking reservation and charging your credit card, but if you cancel the reservation...may god help you. Unfortunately they have monopoly over this service and if you use State or National Park you have to go through them.


----------



## hautevue

We had a somewhat similar experience about a year ago, but fortunately for us, it got resolved within 4 weeks.

Thought:

File a written complaint with the Attorney General of the state where the park is located. The state park folks contract with Reserve America and so the AG of the state should be helpful.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Dan Borer

In defense of ReserveAmerica, I made reservations for two nights at San Onofre State Beach and three nights at Newport Dunes in early June. On June 26 I had to cancel. On June 27 my credit card was credited the proper amount by ReserveAmerica. I've never had a problem with them. Now if Newport Dunes would respond with a substantially larger refund I would be a happy camper.


----------



## willingtonpaul

i too have not had trouble with canceling and getting my refund, less any fees that were non refundable. if you were using the same card, it would not be an issue i am sure. i think that is the unfortunate truth, the stolen card is screwing you all up.....


----------



## Y-Guy

We work with the company that bought RA, called Active Networks. Usually their customer service has been pretty good on our end as well as when we've used RA for our camping trips too. I'd call the State of Florida Parks Service, 850-245-3029 and try to get somebody above the call screener to listen to your complaint and see if they can help, RA is a contractor of theirs and in the end the State may have some say in how refunds are processed.


----------



## Tangooutback

Y-Guy said:


> We work with the company that bought RA, called Active Networks. Usually their customer service has been pretty good on our end as well as when we've used RA for our camping trips too. I'd call the State of Florida Parks Service, 850-245-3029 and try to get somebody above the call screener to listen to your complaint and see if they can help, RA is a contractor of theirs and in the end the State may have some say in how refunds are processed.


Thanks, I'll do that. Hope that would work.


----------



## Tangooutback

willingtonpaul said:


> i too have not had trouble with canceling and getting my refund, less any fees that were non refundable. if you were using the same card, it would not be an issue i am sure. i think that is the unfortunate truth, the stolen card is screwing you all up.....


It is not the matter of the stolen card. My bank is more than willing to take the credit to the old card number and then transfer that credit to the new card. They say that is routinely done with stolen card number.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

We routinely use Reserve America here in So Cal and have NEVER had any issues. Refunds are always handled timely and efficiently.

Please do not blanket statement the organization because clearly mileage may vary with them.


----------



## Tangooutback

Mgonzo2u said:


> We routinely use Reserve America here in So Cal and have NEVER had any issues. Refunds are always handled timely and efficiently.
> 
> Please do not blanket statement the organization because clearly mileage may vary with them.


I am glad to hear some positive feedback. That means there is hope I may be able to get a refund. Time will tell.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Tangooutback said:


> We routinely use Reserve America here in So Cal and have NEVER had any issues. Refunds are always handled timely and efficiently.
> 
> Please do not blanket statement the organization because clearly mileage may vary with them.


I am glad to hear some positive feedback. That means there is hope I may be able to get a refund. Time will tell.
[/quote]

You have the names of personnel you spoke to at RA. You just need to ride RA until you get the check. If they say its on its way, follow up in 7 days if no check, taking names the whole way through.

Should be no worries on your part unless the $$$ are needed urgently.


----------



## Tangooutback

Tangooutback said:


> We work with the company that bought RA, called Active Networks. Usually their customer service has been pretty good on our end as well as when we've used RA for our camping trips too. I'd call the State of Florida Parks Service, 850-245-3029 and try to get somebody above the call screener to listen to your complaint and see if they can help, RA is a contractor of theirs and in the end the State may have some say in how refunds are processed.


Thanks, I'll do that. Hope that would work.
[/quote]

I called the Florida Parks Service at 850-245-3029. The response was immediate and seemed to be very positive. The gentleman I spoke with took down the reservation number and promised to call me back tomorrow to resolve the issue.

Again, thanks for the phone number.


----------



## Y-Guy

Tangooutback, that's good news I hope they do resolve it quickly for you.


----------



## Tangooutback

Mgonzo2u said:


> We routinely use Reserve America here in So Cal and have NEVER had any issues. Refunds are always handled timely and efficiently.
> 
> Please do not blanket statement the organization because clearly mileage may vary with them.


I am glad to hear some positive feedback. That means there is hope I may be able to get a refund. Time will tell.
[/quote]

You have the names of personnel you spoke to at RA. You just need to ride RA until you get the check. *If they say its on its way, follow up in 7 days if no check*, taking names the whole way through.

Should be no worries on your part unless the $$$ are needed urgently.
[/quote]

Here is how it went.

Me: I understand what you are saying here that it is in process. When can I expect the refund in the mail box?

Rep: Sir, I cannot tell you when you will see it. All I can tell you is that it is in process.

Me: Ok, I'll call back next week to check on it then. What is your direct extension where I can reach you to status?

Rep: Sir, I do not have an extension. You just call back Customer Service and someone will help you. However, if you call back next week you will not find out anything further. It is in progress and we are very busy, you just have to wait....for how long I do not know. We are swamped.

Me: Ok, you are swamped but at the least you should be able to tell me whether it is next week, next month, next year, next decade or what...this open end response does not work for customer.

Rep: I am sorry sir, that is all I can tell you and if you call back you will only get this office and go no further.

Mind you to get to this rep I had to go through two other Reps and had to hold the phone listening to their music over half hour each time. As I said earlier, the first one hung up on me after I had to wait for 30 minutes. She rambled something incoherent and hung up. The only thing making sense out of her was giving me her name Charlene. I hope it was a real name. She sounded either stoned or drunk.

The second rep was much better though once again I had to hold the phone waiting for about 30 minutes before he got on line. He could not tell me any further than the third one, whom he forwarded me to......"It is in process, sir".

I can only wish I had pleasant experience as you did with Reserve America. As of this minute I am hoping the gentleman with Florida State Park I spoke with yesterday would be able to help. He said he'd call me back today. He sounded positive and I am trying to be optimistic with this avenue. Last option would be to file for refund with my credit card company. It is going to be one lengthy hassle.


----------



## thefulminator

Found a listing for complaints against Reserve America in Florida with the BBB. They are listing a phone number for RA of (407) 999-8030. Maybe you would get farther trying that number.

BBB listing


----------



## Tangooutback

Well, the gentleman from Florida State Park office did not call me back today as he had promised yesterday. I guess I am too optimistic....


----------



## Y-Guy

Bummer. Did you get his number or name?


----------



## Tangooutback

Y-Guy said:


> Bummer. Did you get his number or name?


Yes, I did and just got off the phone with him. He apologized for not calling back. He said he already sent RA an email requesting clarification on the refund and has not got RA response. He said normally even with a card number being canceled the credit card company still can accept the refund and credit it to the new card number. That is exactly what my credit card company told me as well.

That proves to me RA is full of @#$# with their "gotta send by check" excuse.

This gentleman says he is going to give RA a call after getting off the phone with me and we'll find out where everything stands.

Ok, gotta see the cup is half full, right? .


----------



## Y-Guy

Sounds like at least he's trying







Guess he'll get a taste of the RA bureaucracy now.


----------



## hautevue

I'd notify the credit card company on Monday. They will backcharge Reserve America and then give RA 15 - 20 days to explain why the backcharge should not be permanent.

Document your call to the credit card company (date, time, who you spoke to, etc. The usual.) Write it down and keep it. Follow up with a short letter to the credit card company repeating what you told them. Keep a copy.

That may get RA's attention. But if it doesn't, you've gotten your money back.


----------

